# The best urban Christmas trees in the world



## SLIMI-PL (Dec 8, 2005)

My choice:
The biggest one in Europe is standing in Warsaw, POLAND


----------



## SLIMI-PL (Dec 8, 2005)

It is 72 Meters high.

All photos are from http://www.interia.pl


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

That isnt even a tree.

And why must we have a "best" of everything.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Not the best, but the tallest christmas 'tree' in the world:

Communication tower ni Lopik, the Netherlands (375 m)


----------



## mohamed2 (Jun 8, 2005)

the best christmas trees in usa are from maine


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

909 said:


> Not the best, but the tallest christmas 'tree' in the world:
> 
> Communication tower ni Lopik, the Netherlands (375 m)


What a tree! :rofl:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

There's no doubt the tower in Lopik and the thing in Warsaw look cool ( the Wasaw thing looks awesome ) but I would not call them trees...

For me the Rockerfella Center one looks most X-mas romantic followed by the one infront of the City Hall in Copehagen ( 23m)


----------



## Goran™ (Nov 23, 2004)

Melbourne - Australia NOTE: the building in background -almost finished- is the worlds biggest residential.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

That tree is...interestinguke:df


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*seoul*


----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## Kalitos (Oct 29, 2005)

Berlin


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It has to be real, for me. I do not like those stylized artificial ones very much.
Here is the one at our City Hall. 15 metres tall.
ps Rockefeller is very very cool.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Toronto must have the only city hall that changes colour to match the christmas tree


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

51 Lime Street construction site, London

Look at the bottom-left of the first image


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hehee!! That is cute!!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

HOT!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I guess this is Hamburg's tallest (real) Christmas tree. 23 meters high, 1200 lamps, located on a ponton in the middle of the Inner Alster Lake (haven't found a better pic, sorry).


----------



## manileño (Feb 25, 2005)

Araneta Centre, Manila


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

There are several such threads on this subject scattered thru
the Skyscraper universe! Lots of great pix on them.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

SANTIAGO, CHILE (30 meters high)








[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Trees About Town..
a) "tasteful":









b)"less tasteful"


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

LOL thats one ugly tree


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

WiNgNuT said:


> Melbourne - Australia NOTE: the building in background -almost finished- is the worlds biggest residential.


Oh yeah! :rofl: I 'm going to ask my friends from Melbourne to take pics of that tree!!


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

M A D R I D 's one


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

And this is Tokyo's one



And one from Ginza


----------



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

Birmingham has many,
here is the modern one in St Martins Square










Mailbox - floating christmas tree


















Victoria Square 









------------------------------------


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I really don't like these statue (not sure what else to call them) trees. I mean a tree without a real trunk or needles (even fake is OK) I just find pretty tacky.


----------



## i_lay.C (Dec 15, 2005)

Hong Kong


----------



## lastchance (Jun 10, 2005)

This is the most I have heard the word "Christmas" used in a long time without someone objecting. Kind of refreshing. Great pics too. The "statue trees" are different, but still cool.


----------



## fcom1 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Cividale del Friuli, ITALY*


----------



## fcom1 (Nov 29, 2004)

^^ it's not urban, now i read title of thread, sorry


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

Christmas in China? Is China a christian country?


----------



## Marcio4Ever (Sep 27, 2005)

Ibirapuera in São Paulo:


















RIo de Janeiro(most beautiful)


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Kalitos said:


>


Those are amazing!


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

WiNgNuT said:


> Melbourne - Australia NOTE: the building in background -almost finished- is the worlds biggest residential.


Looks like a propaganda/PR clash between the Soviet Union and McDonalds.

I prefer trees that are first and foremost actual trees (although I appreciate that that's just not possible in some places of the World), and secondly not overly decorated; you must still be able to see that it's a tree.

Despite of this, I actually like to Hong Kong one. And the NY one is probably my favourite. The copenhagen one of course holds a special place in my heart, since it's in my city and is decorated in what's essentially a very Danish way to decorate your christmas tree, as I see it. Reminds me of mother.


----------

